# Ceramic Coating the Wheels



## Nasiol (Nov 18, 2015)

Drivers who are new to ceramic coating do wonder if the ceramic coating is appropriate for wheel applications. The short answer is ceramic coating will work to protect the wheels as well as the body of your vehicle. Ceramic coating is useful on the surface of your car to protect it against scratching and the build-up of dirt and dust, so what purpose does the ceramic coating serve on the wheels?

The wheels of your vehicle are exposed to dirt and dust more than the body itself. With its proximity to the ground and driving through various types of terrains, wheels can deteriorate if they are not taken care of carefully.

Exposure to dust is one of the significant challenges facing the wheels. More than the exposure of dust that surrounds us from dirt and sand, the dust from the brakes can cause a considerable problem to the wheels. Brake dust can be annoying and do bring an unattractive look to the wheels. If you currently see a significant amount of brake dust build-up on your wheels, have your brakes checked out soon so that there are no additional unseen issues with them.

Aside from the brake dust, water, snow, road salt, and icy conditions can significantly decrease the lifespan of your wheels. If you live in an area where the winters are rough and a lot of salt usage happening to clear out the snow, then you can bet on that the salt as corrosive as it is, can indeed damage your wheels over time.

There are a variety of nano ceramic coating products available today, and most of them applied by using an applicator pad. Nasiol's MetalCoat F2 uses a super simple spray-on method, which consists of spraying and wiping the solution.

*How to Apply Ceramic Coating to Wheels?*

It may cost extra; however, recommended to have the ceramic coating application to be done by a professional. Remember, you need to remove the wheels for this process to be a success. Unless you have enough space and experience to remove the wheels at home, going to a professional would be ideal.

*If you choose to this process at home, here are the steps to follow.*

After removing the wheels, wash your wheels thoroughly to clear any dirt, brake dust, and any other contaminates. Dry them with microfiber towels. If you have access to an air compressor, remember to use that as well on the hard to reach areas of the wheels, but remember to remove any excess pooling of water out of the wheels before applying the ceramic coating. Remember that nanocoating applied on both sides of the wheel, so please clean and dry both sides.

Once the coating application process completed, make sure to keep the wheels dry for a minimum of 24hrs.


----------

